# Need to vent!



## PrairieCraft (Aug 3, 2010)

I purchased a FO for the next swap coming up because the description said it smells like 'this'.  It does not smell like 'this', not even close IMO.  I don't like it at all and now I have my OCD heart set on making this.  'This' is a strange FO and it is not available ANYWHERE else.  To be honest I couldn't believe I found it in the first place.  The reviews at the suppliers website were mostly positive so apparently some people like this stuff.  

Should I just use it as planned and hope other people like it?  The concept came to me based on this particular smell but could be adapted to something else.

I'm over thinking this, right?  I know.  Humor me.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 4, 2010)

Sometimes a FO doesn't smell the same in soap as it does OTB.  I say give it a try.  You might like it better once soaped.


----------



## ChrisShepp (Aug 4, 2010)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Sometimes a FO doesn't smell the same in soap as it does OTB.  I say give it a try.  You might like it better once soaped.



+1... I'd do a test batch and re-sniff at 1 week.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 4, 2010)

what is it? im curious now.
I bought hempz fo, it smelled bad in bottle, I didnt like in soap either, but some people did.
Id make it.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2010)

So let me get this straight...you want to know if you should make soap from an fo that stinks to give away to other people? Is that the question that is on the table?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

Everyone's taste is different. Other people might love it. I'd say give it a try unless you want to return it. Also, the scent might change during soaping and you may find you love it.

I'm curious, too. What's the scent?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 6, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight...you want to know if you should make soap from an fo that stinks to give away to other people? Is that the question that is on the table?



I didn't say it stinks, it just isn't what I thought it was.  It's a very common scent that a lot of people like, but I have this weird thing about it.  I just don't like it.  It was supposed to smell like a particular product and it doesn't.

There was another FO that I don't like that another member says is her best seller so I am questioning myself a little bit here.

BTW I did soap it and it still doesn't smell like the product.  People who like this scent would probably like it.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, your 1st post was kind of 'cloaked in mystery' because you did not want to give the scent away and I guess I did not get what you were trying to  convey. Actualy you bought scent A but to you it does not smell like scent A, it smells like scent B. You do not like scent B but other people do.

Personally I do  not make anything with a scent I am not in love with. I can not bring myself to do it. Some people can. I must be able to say I absolutley love each and every scent/product I make. I want passion in my products. That may sound silly, but if it is just supply and demand, what sets you//me apart from the other thousand soap makers whos list of scents is WSP's current top 10?

I would phone the company & see if there is any chance the labels got switched & you got the wrong scent.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

It's definitely harder for me to sell something that I don't personally like. And, prefacing that sort of sale with, "Well, I don't like it, but lots of people do..." only makes a customer feel that they are wanting something that others find objectionable. The goal of a salesperson is to make customers feel good about their decision. It's not like you're selling them something "bad," it's just not your taste. The soap formula is good, isn't it? 

It's not a bad idea to offer what your customer wants. Take patchouli for example. It stinks like sweaty hippies to me!!! (my parents were hippies, so don't attack me for that one!). But SO many people ask for it-- it would be a loss of potential sales to not offer it. I have plenty of other soaps that let my individual style come out.  

I like to balance my artsy style with the desire to make money. I can make products that are totally me, and perhaps not sell anything, or I can make what my customer wants with my slant on it (MY soap blend, with their scent), and make more money.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, I think I'm going to just make 2 different soaps and shop them around to everyone I know before sending them in for the swap.  Just to see how many other people do like the scent.  I'm with you guys on not wanting to use something you don't personally like.  For the most part I've been ordering 1oz samples so I don't feel like I have to use soap that smells funny to me.  I just got so darn excited that I thought I found this thing that I wanted so bad.  It's like finding a great pair of shoes on clearance but they are a size off and you think "maybe I can make them work anyway"!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you all for your input.  Yes, I realize that I am a spaz.  

BTW, Hazel, I can't tell you what it is, you're in the swap, it's a secret


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

that's ok. Us spazzes have to stick together.


----------



## carebear (Aug 6, 2010)

That would be "we spazzes"


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your input.  Yes, I realize that I am a spaz.
> 
> BTW, Hazel, I can't tell you what it is, you're in the swap, it's a secret



:cry: Oooh Prairie...don't be meeeaann. Puhlleeze...everybody knows what I'm making and the scent.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't know! Don't tell me!!!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2010)

tasha made me laugh.


----------

